# Racing in GA



## MTB Smith (Jul 23, 2009)

I've been riding for a few years (on and off due to other commitments) but have never taken part in a race. I'm interested in joining 4 or 5 next year.

I've looked around online for a race calendar but can't find a good source.

So, a few questions for my fellow Georgians:
What website do you use?
Are there any races you recommend for newbs?

I'm not interested in joining a team (I don't think so anyway). Races can be in groups or time trial, doesn't matter.

Thanks.


----------



## eurotruck (Jul 8, 2009)

*Georgia Bicycle Racing Association*

Here you go: Georgia Bicycle Racing Association


Saddlebred also has a great list of races for GA and surrounding states. Don't hesitate to branch out around the Southeast meet new friends and see beautiful venues.

I highly recommend that you do the Hincapie Spring Training Series in Greenville, SC, which will take place over three weekends beginning late February 2012. It's a great way to cut your teeth on racing and is a well run series.

No team? Why not?

When joining a team, you have the chance to learn from the collective knowledge of the group, which can be invaluable to a new racer. Having training partners is a plus too, with each of you holding the other accountable to their respective training plans.

If it is a shop sponsored team, there's also the possibility of discounted team kits and cycling gear too.

One last piece of advice.....if you are anywhere near Athens, try to do some of the Winter Bike League rides beginning in December. It's great training and you will meet some of the friendliest bike racing people in the state. This is also a great time to ask about recommended races, etc.

Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions.

EuroTruck


----------



## MTB Smith (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey, Thanks for the advise. I stumbled across the Georgia Bicycle Racing Association site the other day after posting. Not sure why it took me so long to find it.

Anyway, the Hincapie Training Series and Winter Bike League sound like a good places to start (even though I'm a few hours away from Athens) Thanks again!


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

If youre interested in mtb racing the chainbuster series is team endurance series and goneriding does individual races.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

There's an absolute beginner's category at Grant Park Criterium this Sunday. Ideal intro to crit racing.

Oh - looks like beer is being served. So that makes it a good race to watch too


----------

